# Does anybody use Touch Portal to Control Cubase?



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 22, 2021)

I am a Stream Deck user, but I'm curious. 






Touch Portal - Remote macro control deck for PC and Mac OS for streamers, content creators and other professionals


Touch Portal the Remote macro control deck for PC and Mac OS for streamers, gamers, content creators and all other professionals



www.touch-portal.com


----------



## DCPImages (Feb 22, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I am a Stream Deck user, but I'm curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it do sliders?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 22, 2021)

DCPImages said:


> Does it do sliders?


I don’t use it, so I don’t know.


----------



## DCPImages (Feb 22, 2021)

I have been using TouchOSC and it is easy to use keyswitches and cc sliders. Works well for me.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 23, 2021)

I do use it.
I like it a lot. 
I made it work on a tablet that is so old someone gave it away for free... No lag. No cable. (on the pic, the cable is only used to load the battery)
I paid the 10 (?) eur they ask for the complete version. I don't regret it.
I 've put the tablet just in front of my mouse so I can reach it by extending a finger. It's all shortcuts all all kinds... You can open softwares, open internet pages, have your key commands there, make it write things, do combos... You can chose the size of the buttons and how many you want per screen...

Etc... etc...

Not as sexy as a Stream Deck, maybe not as modern when it comes to programming it...
Ah, and it goes via your Wifi... So if you turn your internet down on your music computer... that's a no-go.

But...



Me like it.


----------



## scarkord (Feb 23, 2021)

Works very well for me to keep control over my ever growing Cubase template using visibility agents.






Lack of sliders isn't an issue for me personally as I've got my DIY, 3 channel slider box for that.


----------



## scarkord (Feb 23, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> I made it work on a tablet that is so old someone gave it away for free...


That's another good point and it certainly runs well on my old iPad 3.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 23, 2021)

I looked into it but could not make up my mind. I recently checked https://oscpilot.com/ which is also cool. Liine Lemur was also powerful for this purpose. Are they still in business?

I also used to have Devil Tech's DTouch full on a 55in 4K touchscreen (make sure it's 4:4:4 and IPS) which was fantastic for mixing but my husband took back _his _55in touchscreen for his own system  It looks like this (on 46in):



It is mounted on a rolling cart by Crunchy Tech https://crunchytech.com/mobile-touch-screen-drafting-table-cart/ (like this one), almost horizontally (about 30° angle) hence the need for the IPS screen:





If you wonder about the 4:4:4 thing (chroma sub-sampling) check this good article with pictures: https://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/chroma-subsampling (btw great site to shop for monitors & TVs).


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 1, 2021)

Oh and I almost forgot MetaGrid from https://www.metasystem.io/ . Also worth a look!


----------



## scarkord (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi All - Should of shared this a while back, but someone on a Facebook group asked how I'd configured Touch Portal with Cubase and I wrote some notes for them on my website...









How I manage my Cubase template


As good as it’s been to finally organise my Kontakt libraries in Cubase, it does mean you end up with a template containing literally hundreds of instrument tracks. Fortunately, with the help…




www.scarkord.com


----------



## virtualnate (Sep 4, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> I do use it.
> I like it a lot.
> I made it work on a tablet that is so old someone gave it away for free... No lag. No cable. (on the pic, the cable is only used to load the battery)
> I paid the 10 (?) eur they ask for the complete version. I don't regret it.
> ...


Hi, been looking for something like this. Would you be able to share a template? I'm a noob and don't know how to integrate my tablet with Cubase. Thanks!!


----------



## virtualnate (Sep 4, 2021)

scarkord said:


> Works very well for me to keep control over my ever growing Cubase template using visibility agents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI! I bought the program but it has a learning curve. If you could please tell me how you made those buttons. THANKS!!!


----------



## Simon Slee (Apr 26, 2022)

@Reid Rosefelt I just started using and I'm finding it fantastic. I also use a MIDI controller with faders/pots/pads (very old Axiom 49), as well as a Behringer X-Touch One, but I find Touch Portal great for macros and 1 button operations I can now do quickly with 1 hand.

I purchased the SideshowFX Cubase stream deck pack for all the icons so it looks good, but still working on the page layouts (I have 1 for basic PC operation, 1 for common Cubase, and thinking about other pages for logical preset shortcuts, and track visibility).

I'm running 8 x 12 grid, so with 96 slots on 1 page I can do a lot without needing to swap pages like I would need to on a Stream deck (I use an icon at the start of each row to indicate what type of buttons are on that row, (i.e. project, studio, midi, windows, editing, etc.)

The only downside is having to come up with so many key commands for all the functions, but by looking in the SideshowFX profile XML file I've found plenty of free command ideas that they use that I have adopted for my setup.

For the price, and re-purposing an old iPad, I can't go wrong.


----------



## DCPImages (Apr 26, 2022)

How does touch portal go with midi messages (notes & CCs)? There’s no mention of midi on the website?
D


----------



## Simon Slee (Apr 26, 2022)

DCPImages said:


> How does touch portal go with midi messages (notes & CCs)? There’s no mention of midi on the website?
> D


I'm not 100% sure, I think it can work with additional plugins or external software, but I didn't look too much into as I was able to get by with key commands (but lot's of them).

I will look into it more as it would definitely help. I cover a lot through my controller and X-Touch via MIDI (and the new MIDI remote system) so Touch Portal was filling a void they don't cover, but could save me some key commands.


----------



## Simon Slee (Apr 26, 2022)

Simon Slee said:


> I'm not 100% sure, I think it can work with additional plugins or external software, but I didn't look too much into as I was able to get by with key commands (but lot's of them).
> 
> I will look into it more as it would definitely help. I cover a lot through my controller and X-Touch via MIDI (and the new MIDI remote system) so Touch Portal was filling a void they don't cover, but could save me some key commands.





DCPImages said:


> How does touch portal go with midi messages (notes & CCs)? There’s no mention of midi on the website?
> D


The MIDI plugin is now available https://www.christophecvb.com/touch-portal/plugins/midi/

This video is crazy too, shows how you can use the MIDI plugin through OBS and Twitch to trigger changes on a guitar pedal board based on Twitch redemptions, so I guess it works


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 18, 2022)

Anyone having issues with Touch Portal lately? @scarkord ?

A few days ago, my (old) tablet started to act weird.
Main page is a 7x5 grid. It's working fine and triggers everything like it should.
But when I click the button that moves me to "Page 2" (which is a 7x6 grid), my tablet still shows the main page (!!) but is now triggering the 7x5 grid of the second page (!!).

So:
It still shows the main page.
It still think I'm in a 7x5 grid.
It triggers the buttons from the second screen (the first 7x5... Meaning I'm missing the 6th line)

I did not update anything on the tablet.
I tried on a second tablet -> Same thing.
I've then tried with my phone -> Works like a charm 

Maybe a Windows update? I don't know... I contacted Touch Portal's support. Still waiting for their answer.

Let me know whether I'm alone in this or not 
Cheers


----------



## davidnaroth (May 18, 2022)

Anyone every try out using one of those Windows Touchpad computers as a extra monitor to edit your midi with a pen?


----------



## Simon Slee (May 18, 2022)

LudovicVDP said:


> Anyone having issues with Touch Portal lately? @scarkord ?
> 
> A few days ago, my (old) tablet started to act weird.
> Main page is a 7x5 grid. It's working fine and triggers everything like it should.
> ...


No issues for me on Windows, and I just did the new windows update 2 days ago.


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 19, 2022)

Simon Slee said:


> No issues for me on Windows, and I just did the new windows update 2 days ago.


Thanks for your reply.
I really don't understand what's happening... 
And when something stops working, you realize how much you need it to work!!


----------

